# freddee's photos



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I said i would put some photo's up on my 49 birthday well that was a few days ago now but here are a few


----------



## Ash-k (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking really good mate, Lats look great, well done


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

ye cheers, they arn't too bad I just got a few taken around my sisters, I would of liked some done in the gym or after a good chest or back workout, but these had to do I robbed a bit of exvir olive oil, I think I would of been better stayibg dry lol


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

looking good there freddee, if i can look like that when im your age ile be more than happy, u got a decent set of abs there fella


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

looking damn well there fredee

ya gotta be pleased with proggress

i know i added some pics a few days ago funny thing is went gym this morning and never looked so pumped just can't take em meself

lol

you've 10 yrs on me and looking great well done


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Same here did shoulders traps and triceps came out and looked the b0ll0cks, but you never look as good on a photo, it just doesn't show the depth, but I have to be pleased, I could look a lot worse, missing my size but i'll have that in winter....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lots of shape there fred


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Cheers fellas we all know we have to work hard for every little gain, I am having a few days off and thinking about diet, I will be uppping my diet, I want to put some lean mass on for winter....


----------



## Robiej (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking good there freddee, if i could sort myself out to look like that i'd be over the moon ! keep up the good work fella !:clap2:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow fred you nearly look as good as me!!!!

Looking good my friend


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I'll take that as a compliment indeed there franki.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ho just a pont I think I should have mentioned, there is no tanning on me, like dream tan that sort of thing and I havn't been on holiday, I don't tan very well, nbut I did some milanotan, that and a session a week on the sunbeds, just thought I would add that if anyone was thinking of trying it.....


----------



## Hunger (May 21, 2010)

bout time you old stick,lookin good mate,leaner and darker since i last saw ya at the shop


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

cheers, heard you have dropped a bit of weight yourself, how is it going?


----------



## gbaldy (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks for referring me to these pics you certainly look pretty good what sort of diet and workout do you use and also what supps thanks p.s. also what sort of work do you do for your lats to look that good it must have taken forever.


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow you look fantastic Freddee well done.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

ye Maybe for an old dog, but I do try, my diet is tighter in summer, when I cut certain foods out like bread, and lower my carbs in general, my only supplements at the moment are protein, glutamine, HmB, nitric oxcide, vit B6, in summer I add green tea extract, extra vit C.

My back routine might consist of

barbell bent over row

modern Tbar row

wide lat pulldowns

seated pully row

kneeling rope pulldowns

after this I would normally train hamstrings.....


----------

